# Tax writeoff for major car repairs



## uberkakhilaree (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Can you write off major car repairs as expenses come next year if you drive part time? 
AND
What would be approximate dollar figure benefit if the repair cost was approximately $3000?

Reason I am asking is because I am trying to decide if I should have the car repaired for $3000, risk future repair cost or sell it and get another one because the car is worth only $7500 at the moment with 90k miles


----------



## therides (Mar 1, 2016)

It depends on your tax bracket.

If you are in 25% tax bracket, for instance, this will result in 3000*25%= 750 less in taxes. That's assuming you used vehicle 100% for business. Most don't have 100% of business use.


----------

